# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cili është numri më i vogël i plotë

## Soni001

Cili eshte numri me i vogel i plote me i madh se 0 qe mund te shkruhet plotesisht me zero dhe njesha dhe qe te plotpjestohet me 225 ??

psh 111100 eshte numer me njesha e zero por nuk plotpjestohet me 225.
*postoni pergjigjen, nqs mundeni postoni dhe veprimet e bera...*

----------


## Borix

Kemi numrin 225. Ky numer, ne baze te faktorizimit te numrave prim shprehet si:

225 = 5^2*3^2 = 25*9.

Ne baze te rregullave te plotepjesetimit te numrave, qe nje numer te plotepjesetohet me 9 duhet qe shuma e shifrave te jete nje numer qe plotepjesetohet me 9. Gjithashtu, qe nje numer te plotepjesetohet me 5*5=25, duhet qe ky numer te mbaroje me 00 (ne rastin kur shifra eshte "5" atehere mjafton qe numri te mbaroje me 0 ose 5).

Ne rastin e problemes te paraqitur nga Soni, zgjidhja eshte teper e thjeshte, sepse na kerkohet nje numer vetem me shifrat 1 dhe 0. Numri i plote me i vogel qe perputhet me rregullat e plotepjesetimit eshte nje numer qe ka nente njesha dhe dy zero:

11111111100.

----------

